# 12.4.06 dogfish city



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

man,,,2 at a time, just rippin up tackle, could not get away from them, there here !!!!!, all fat and knocked up,and ready to make more,,,,but a super nice day to be on the water either way,,, morning was brutal cold,, had ice all over the boat at 6 am,,,saw red fish top water around 11:30 north side of M.I jetty half way down, free lined shrimp,nada,,,, no go! 3 mile put 6...13-14" bsb, gettin bigger but nothing to write home about, really was surprised there wasn't more people out..flat flat flat!


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

man, I really can't wait to move down there


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Good lord man, what will you do with those doggies?......

Wish I could have joined you today..

Singletjeff, when you move down here let me know I can get you in a nice place, I sell Real Estate down here


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*let them go*

I kept one to munch on,I ate some in the U.K. when I was overseas in 99, thought id give it a wack again... funny, there resilient bastards, caught them at the north jetty, let them go at 3 mile ,,2 hours later after hangin out in my bait tank,,,saved them some swim time


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

glad to hear you released them most ppl would of just killed them, not reliezing that they take a while before they can produce young and then they can only do it a couple of times, im all for eating shark though, do u bleed them out then gut them right away, i have found that they best way
great fish to grill dosent fall apart


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Better than*

Nothin I always say.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Went out with VR yesterday and caught more of those silly dogfish and around 150 seabass. Those seabass are easier to catch than sunfish...

Check out what I pulled out of one of those bass' stomachs-


----------

